# ADOPTED: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Received a plea to help this Rescue Friendly shelter - 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12111807


Joey 
German Shepherd Dog,HuskyMix

Size: Large
Age: Young
Sex: Male
ID: 30


Notes:
joey was turned in 10-08-08 .He is very sweet The adoption fee is $79.00 for his neuter and rabies. *Ask about our "Up-Graded Adoption Packages"* ** NOTICE:** Anyone is allowed to pre-pay the adoption fee to ensure that he/she is the "definite" new owner. If the owner was to claim her within the 5 days, you would be issued a refund or choice of a different pet. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us @ 256-771-7889or Email us at [email protected].

The Dog Pound
Athens, AL
256-771-7889
[email protected] 




























-PLEASE HELP-VERY RESCUE FRIENDLY 


http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/thedogpound.html


The Dog Pound is located behind The Limestone Veterinary Clinic on Highway 72 just East of I65, next door to the Russell Stover's outlet store. <> 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Dog Pound 
1701 Hwy 72 East 
Athens, AL 35611 

Phone: (256)771-7889 

Mon,Wed,Fri= 8:00am-4:30pm / Tue,Thur= 8:00am-5:00pm
(**Closed 12-1 for lunch each day**) 
Sat=9:00am-11:00am 

Email: [email protected]!!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love him!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Something about that tongue ready to kiss his new owner - please give this guy a home


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

He is gorgeous and I doubt that he is a mix. The blue eye is a recessive gene that appears sometimes and everything else sure looks GSD to me. Anyone else?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Bumping little Joey to the top - just love his sit positions


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Joey is still listed


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*



> Originally Posted By: WBorrelliLove him!


Same here. He's so cute, don't you just want to hug him? He was picked up as a stray and they think he's 5-6 months old. Once again I wish I wasn't so far away.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

I can't bring a puppy here, one of the Midgelets tested + for parvo and passed so I can't risk it. He's adorable. FINALLY someone who recognizes that blue eyes are possible just not desirable (show standards).


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Sorry to hear the bad news Dawn - parvo is such a bad disease











Poor Joey is still there -


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Yeah i still don't know where she picked it up. Other pups are fine and hopefully will go back up for adoption this week. Bump for the blue eyed boy, he's adorable. Wish I could take him and the female.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Athens, AL Young B/T Male JOEY The Dog Pound*

Great news!!!

Joey - Adopted! 

German Shepherd Dog, Husky [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 30 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12111807


----------

